# Absolute novice fighter.



## Bee Brian (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello dear folks!

I have zero experience with martial arts. To be technical, I actually do have some. Fights against other kids when I was growing up and a few informal boxing matches with some friends. But that's literally it...

I called the local boxing gym and asked if they are officially open yet and they said NO. Not until the government removes the public masking thing. It's all because of this corona pandemic...

I do have extensive experience with lifting weights though, so at least there's that!

But yeah, I feel absolutely blessed for having a boxing gym close by and not being stuck with those so-called "McDojos". lol.

I can't wait to start boxing soon!

Here's a question for you veterans (PLEASE GIVE AN ANSWER!). For a novice trainee in boxing, what's your advice for becoming the best I can be in the boxing ring? And if it makes any difference, let me just say that right now, I GREATLY improved my cardiovascular fitness. I just started lifting weights this week (heavy squats always a priority in all my lifting programs). But I made sure my cardio was up to par first by doing nothing but cardio for a few months. So that's that.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 12, 2020)

There’s no secret to becoming the best...just turn up and train. As for fitness and weights yeah do it it never hurts to be fitter and stronger but lifting weights won’t make you a better boxer yes it’s important for the strength side but I’ve seen great weight lifters who couldn’t last a minute doing pads


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 12, 2020)

Bee Brian said:


> what's your advice for becoming the best I can be in the boxing ring?


Try to grow 4 trees - trees for jab, cross, hook, and uppercut.

For example, a "hook tree" can be built as:

Root of the tree - how many ways can you set up your "hook punch" (enter strategy)?
Trunk of the tree - hook punch.
Branches of the tree - how many ways can you use your "hook punch" to set up your next move.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 12, 2020)

My boxing coach always stressed:

Keep hands up unless you enjoy being a walking punching bag.

Footwork!  Footwork is where it all begins...no matter what type of fighter you are.

Stay loose and relaxed.  A tense body gasses early.


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 14, 2020)

Fitness is always good to have so yeah build it until you can train


----------



## Graywalker (Sep 18, 2020)

Basics, focus on your basics.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome ato Mt


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2020)

Bee Brian said:


> Hello dear folks!
> 
> I have zero experience with martial arts. To be technical, I actually do have some. Fights against other kids when I was growing up and a few informal boxing matches with some friends. But that's literally it...
> 
> ...


Train. It's not something you can rush. Train when you wake up, before you eat, and before you go to sleep. Find a reason to dedicate yourself to this.


----------

